
Awesome-Fuzzing - jaybosamiya
https://github.com/secfigo/Awesome-Fuzzing
======
rurban
All the symbolic test generating and model checkers are missing: cbmc, klee,
spin, slam, prism, frama-c, ..., whilst some random solver backends are cited.
Better than random fuzzing and more awesome.

